# Northern Wisconsin - 1985 Mercedes Unimog with Snowblower



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

This Unimog is super clean and all original. Everything works. It blows snow from 100 feet up to 300 yards.

https://northernwi.craigslist.org/hvo/d/woodruff-85-mercedes-unimog-snowblower/7027873709.html


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Not sure what to make of it ?
Is it yours?
it is nothing like a 12 valve Cummins..


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hydromaster said:


> Not sure what to make of it ?
> Is it yours?
> it is nothing like a 12 valve Cummins..


Your opinion isn't relevant. 
Per the rules here you are not to be posting your opinions. If you're interested in the item then call the number provided and work out the details with who answers the phone.


*Michael J. DonovanHead Moderator, Online CommunitiesStaff Member*
*from Pennsylvania*
*Messages: 2,221*
bumping this thread for those that can't seem to understand that if you are NOT interested in an item for sale then DO NOT post in the thread. we do not need the same few to post their commentary, take shots at others, degrade the items listed for sale, etc., etc. So, again, DO NOT post in a thread in this forum when you are clearly not interested in the item. it is up to the buyer and/or seller to do their homework when deciding on whether or not to buy something


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Great machine, I was interested in it,
I have family in Minnesota and would be back there this Christmas i could trailer it home
but it’s not a Cummins engine.
It’s Not like a Cummins 12 V engine so the ad not representing the vehicle for sale, is relevant.

Thank you for your informative post,
I will not be considering it

Ps
I asked is this your machine ?
This Would be a question someone may ask when they’re interested....

Thank you.


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

It has a 5.7 L inline 6 cyl turbo diesel engine running a Bosch injection pump similar to the P7100. In that respect it is pretty close to a 12v Cummins. In fact the Hx35 turbo from the Cummins is a popular upgrade. Unlike the Cummins, if it does blow up it is a fraction of the price to replace.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

How about just give the engine model for both the front and rear engines?

Standard U1200 engine?


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

U1200 engine is the OM352 for this year, rated at 120-125 hp stock. Hard to say what the blower engine is. I have seen them with another OM352 all the way up to a TT V12 diesel. All I know is that I need that rig!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Snowsled said:


> U1200 engine is the OM352 for this year, rated at 120-125 hp stock. Hard to say what the blower engine is. I have seen them with another OM352 all the way up to a TT V12 diesel. All I know is that I need that rig!


All you gotta do is call the number and make a deal. It's only money


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

Easy to say when it isn't your money I guess... That one is a little overkill for me. I really am seeking a Unimog with a plow and blower, maybe a sweeper. Smaller blower run off the PTO and the regular cab instead of the custom snow cab. They are such versatile machines it is almost a shame to pigeon hole it as a snowblower.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

The blower


Snowsled said:


> Easy to say when it isn't your money I guess... That one is a little overkill for me. I really am seeking a Unimog with a plow and blower, maybe a sweeper. Smaller blower run off the PTO and the regular cab instead of the custom snow cab. They are such versatile machines it is almost a shame to pigeon hole it as a snowblower.


The blower attachment comes off easily and other attachments can be added


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

Comes off easily.... I have had a Unimog before. That is at least a days work to remove if you are able to lift and move those heavy pieces. Mostly I do not really want one with that panoramic cab, maybe for the right price.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sold


----------



## Kc762 (Dec 25, 2019)

that thing would be pretty sweet in the right application, what is the top speed on it?


----------

